# Método para encontrar una interrupción eléctrica en un cable



## flacopelado (Feb 18, 2010)

hola amigos del foro necesito que me ayuden a buscar o fabricar un dispositivo que ayude a encontrar el punto exacto de cables cortados... por mi trabajo siempre occure el problema antes mensionado, son cañerias conduit enterradas a 1mts aprox bajo tierra y son varios almbres NYA de hasta 1Km. de largo y para encontrar las fallas debo llenar de escabaciones haciendo lento y cansador el trabajo les agradeceria me ayudaran hacer esta labor mas facil.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola 
No se si podra realizar, pero en el caso de que el cable cortado quede tocando la tierra, puedes intentar meter una señal de audio de 1Khz y 400v, y intentar detectarla mediante un amplificador de audio clavando una sonda 5cm en la tierra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2010)

Para coaxiales hay un sistema , me parece que le inyectan un pulso y miden el desfasaje del rebote al no tener equilibrada la impedancia  .... pero para otro tipo de conductores no se.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Flacopelado: Eso ya esta inventado y se llama reflectometro. Mira:
http://www.pressreleasepoint.com/portable-time-domain-reflectometer-cable-fault-locator
Salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2010)

Exactamente a eso me refería *Tecnogirl *, pero es para cables de transmisión (coaxiales digo) no se si es aplicable a alambres dentro de un tubo plástico enterrado a un metro de profindidad . . . salvo tomar la tierra como el blindaje y probar uno por uno a ver si hay diferencia . . . 

*flacopelado* , contactate con el departamento técnico o soporte del fabricante y consultalo


----------



## Hernan83 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tambien puedes usar un puente de *Wheastone*,es un metodo simple y eficaz


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 19, 2010)

DOSMETROS: Creo que si. En la busqueda que hice para responder la consulta vi unas imagenes de equipos portatiles de prueba en el terreno y eran para la aplicacion que consultan. Saludos.


----------



## flacopelado (Feb 19, 2010)

les cuento que lo unico que encontre en reflectometros era un instrumento que se usa en los hospitales.

creo que el puente Wheatstone no me da la presicion que necesito


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 19, 2010)

No. Mira aqui:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time-domain_reflectometer
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2010)

*Flacopelado* , hay otros tipos de reflectómetros , ópticos , de masa , etc , 

Centrate en los Time-domain_reflectometer que te posteó *Tecnogirl* y donde hace referencia también a pares "retorcidos".

Las mediciones de puente te servirían para comprobar pares correctos y/o cortocircuitos bién definidos , pero nada dirían de cables abiertos. 

Suerte !


----------



## flacopelado (Feb 22, 2010)

muchas garcias por el dato me voy a informar mas


----------



## bb1 (Feb 23, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> Flacopelado: Eso ya esta inventado y se llama reflectometro. Mira:
> http://www.pressreleasepoint.com/portable-time-domain-reflectometer-cable-fault-locator
> Salu2.



Efectivamente, y se usa para parejas de cables, al menos el que tenemos en nuestra empresa. El alcance es hasta 15 kms. Te distingue cortos, abiertos, derivaciones y mas por la forma de la señal que refleja. Vale una pasta.

Años ha, para el tema de buscar un par telefónico perdido entre cientos en algunas  cajas de conexiones, ponía un oscilador de 225khz entre el par y tierra en el domicilio del abonado. Luego con un receptor sintonizado buscaba el par perdido por la fuerza de recepción de la señal.  

Por aquí te recomiendan inyectar una señal de audio, aunque factible lo veo mas engorroso, ya tienes que poner una pica.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 2, 2014)

Si el tema ya fué tratado, solicito lo borren o adjunten en el lugar que corresponda, ya que personalmente no lo he visto detallado.

Este simple método que describo lo expongo para quien tenga que encontrar el punto exacto donde se ha producido el corte o interrupción eléctrica en un cable bipolar: como un cable paralelo, un tipo taller, un bicolor o polarizado, un vaina chata, etc. => ¿A quién no le ha sucedido alguna vez?.

Existen muchos métodos (aproximaciones sucesivas, TDR, el de la aguja, el de la compresión manual, etc., etc., etc.), pero este que aplico desde hace años me pareció uno de los más prácticos y precisos (aún más para longitudes domésticas, donde el método de TDR resulta muy impreciso).

Se tiene que disponer de un capacímetro y efectuar una simple regla de 3:

Se mide la longitud total del cable. Luego, se mide la capacidad entre los dos conductores de un extremo. Luego, se mide la capacidad entre los dos conductores del otro extremo.

Ejemplo: Longitud de cable TPR de 2 x 1 mm2: 9,90 metros. Capacidad desde un extremo: 340 pF. Capacidad desde el otro extremo: 884 pF.

Si la capacidad total de los 9,90 metros es 1224 pF (la suma de 340 pF + 884 pF), el corte está a 2,75 metros desde el extremo de menor capacidad.

Punto de corte desde el extremo de menor capacidad: 340 * 9,90 / (340 + 884) = 2,75 metros

ó Punto de corte desde el extremo de mayor capacidad: 884 * 9,90 / (340 + 884) = 7,15 metros

Saludos

PD: VÁLIDO PARA UNA INTERRUPCIÓN EN UN ÚNICO PUNTO (aunque pueden estar los dos conductores interrumpidos)


----------



## palurdo (Oct 3, 2014)

Ha sido leer tu método y deducir que de la misma manera con un inductometro se puede averiguar donde se encuentra un cierre en un par (cuando no se dispone de un miliohmetro)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 3, 2014)

palurdo dijo:


> Ha sido leer tu método y deducir que de la misma manera con un inductometro se puede averiguar donde se encuentra un cierre en un par (cuando no se dispone de un miliohmetro)



En el método del capacímetro se encuentra la ventaja que si el corte o interrupción es en un solo punto (incluso si ambos conductores del cable están interrumpidos en el mismo punto en el trayecto de la longitud), la técnica es muy precisa, porque la distancia física entre ambos conductores está asegurada mecánicamente (a través de la misma forma de la vaina, si esta última está sana y si el cable no se encuentra desparejamente retorcido en todo su largo). Además, nos independiza de conocer de forma precisa los parámetros del cable en cuestión, ya que lo que se mide es una simple relación de capacidades, nada más. Y no es una técnica que dañe la cubierta del cable como la del alfiler + óhmetro. La resolución lograda será mayormente determinada por la precisión del instrumento y, en menor medida, por nuestra precisión en definir la longitud del cable. Con un solo corte y empalme y, cuanto mucho, unos muy poquitos centímetros perdidos, habremos recuperado nuestro útil cable .

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 3, 2014)

Si en el cable bipolar están interrumpidos ambos conductores, pero esas interrupciones se dan en distintos puntos en la longitud total del cable, cabe la posibilidad de acudir a un último intento (si se pueden medir bajas capacidades con suficiente precisión o bien sea el caso de cables de longitudes de, digamos, más de 10 metros).

Se mide la capacidad entre los dos conductores de un extremo. Luego, se repite pero para el otro extremo. Posteriormente, se puentean eléctricamente los dos conductores de un extremo y, lo mismo se repite con los otros dos conductores del otro extremo. Luego, medimos la capacidad resultante entre extremos del cable así puenteado.

Nos van a quedar 3 capacidades en total: una capacidad entre conductores de un extremo, otra capacidad entre conductores del otro extremo y, finalmente, una capacidad correspondiente al tramo central entre cortes.

Como sabemos que cada capacidad es proporcional a la longitud y, disponemos de la longitud también, ya tenemos nuestro problema resuelto con suficiente aproximación . Serán requeridos dos cortes y empalmes.

Ejemplo: cable TPR 2 x 1 mm2 de 9,90 metros y 424 pF + 300 pF + 500 pF (es decir, 1224 pF en total). Entonces, desde el lado de menor capacidad entre conductores (424 pF), medimos aprox. 3,43 metros (= 9,90 * 424 / 1224) y encontramos nuestro primer corte. Luego, desde el lado de mayor capacidad entre conductores (500 pF), medimos aprox. 4,04 metros (= 9,90 * 500 / 1224) y encontramos nuestro segundo corte. La longitud del tramo central entre cortes = 9,90 - 4,04 - 3,43 = 2,43 metros aprox.

Para tres o más cortes,  (uhmmmm, mago no soy!!!), no sean ratas y compren un cable nuevo .

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 4, 2014)

experimentador dijo:
			
		

> Buen día
> Dos preguntas:
> 1- Y si no tenés a mano las especificaciones del cable?
> 2- Y si no tenés capacimetro?
> ...



1- Si no dispongo de las especificaciones del cable, con el método del capacímetro estas mismas no importan, ya que, como mencioné antes, con que la vaina del cable bipolar esté en buenas condiciones (es decir, que ambas vías no se encuentren separadas en algún punto, por ejemplo; ó que el cable no esté retorcido en un tramo y en otro tramo esté como es originalmente, es decir, plano y paralelo), basta. Se relacionan simplemente dos ó tres valores de capacidades, nada más, aprovechando que en estos tipos de cables tenemos distribución homogénea de capacidad parásita por metro. Si esa capacidad es mucha o es poca, da lo mismo (a no ser que el valor mínimo que tenga el cable caiga por debajo de la resolución del capacímetro, y el error no sea admisible). Debemos tener en cuenta que la capacidad parásita por metro suele rondar (muy a grosso modo) entre los 100 a 130 pF para la gran mayoría de cables "domésticos" (el capacímetro deberá poder visualizarla). Casualmente, el primer ejemplo de todos que dí en este thread es un caso real y concreto que me tocó afrontar esta misma semana, y el desperdicio fue de 3 a 4 cm (nada mal).

2- Para esta opción existen muchos métodos (algunos más fiables que otros): método de aproximaciones sucesivas (cortás el cable por mitad y medís continuidad con buscapolo o tester en ambas mitades; luego, volvés a cortar por mitad el extremo que no marque continuidad y así sucesivamente hasta que con tres a cuatro cortes lo encontrás => se producen bastantes empalmes, desperdicios y pérdida de tiempo => $); método del alfiler: vas pinchando la vaina conectando el alfiler a un buscapolo o tester => perforás la vaina => pérdida de rigidéz dieléctrica => aumenta los riesgos posteriores al manipularlo; método con Solutronic (buscapolo por inducción) => muy efectivo; método de compresión manual => sugerido con prueba de bajo voltaje y corriente: tenés que tensar el cable entre dos puntos y haciéndole circular baja corriente (seriando un testigo visual ó sonoro), comprimís longitudinalmente por tramos hasta lograr ver/oír algo en el testigo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2014)

palurdo dijo:


> Ha sido leer tu método y deducir que de la misma manera con un inductometro se puede averiguar donde se encuentra un cierre en un par (cuando no se dispone de un miliohmetro)



Inductómetro u ohmetro para pequeños valores.

En algún sitio dentro del Foro describí un procedimiento muy similar a este para encontrar distancia al cortocircuito empleando un puente de Kelvin


----------



## Cdma System (Oct 5, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> 1- Si no dispongo de las especificaciones del cable, con el método del capacímetro estas mismas no importan, ya que, como mencioné antes, con que la vaina del cable bipolar esté en buenas condiciones (es decir, que ambas vías no se encuentren separadas en algún punto, por ejemplo; ó que el cable no esté retorcido en un tramo y en otro tramo esté como es originalmente, es decir, plano y paralelo), basta. Se relacionan simplemente dos ó tres valores de capacidades, nada más, aprovechando que en estos tipos de cables tenemos distribución homogénea de capacidad parásita por metro. Si esa capacidad es mucha o es poca, da lo mismo (a no ser que el valor mínimo que tenga el cable caiga por debajo de la resolución del capacímetro, y el error no sea admisible). Debemos tener en cuenta que la capacidad parásita por metro suele rondar (muy a grosso modo) entre los 100 a 130 pF para la gran mayoría de cables "domésticos" (el capacímetro deberá poder visualizarla). Casualmente, el primer ejemplo de todos que dí en este thread es un caso real y concreto que me tocó afrontar esta misma semana, y el desperdicio fue de 3 a 4 cm (nada mal).
> 
> 2- Para esta opción existen muchos métodos (algunos más fiables que otros): método de aproximaciones sucesivas (cortás el cable por mitad y medís continuidad con buscapolo o tester en ambas mitades; luego, volvés a cortar por mitad el extremo que no marque continuidad y así sucesivamente hasta que con tres a cuatro cortes lo encontrás => se producen bastantes empalmes, desperdicios y pérdida de tiempo => $); método del alfiler: vas pinchando la vaina conectando el alfiler a un buscapolo o tester => perforás la vaina => pérdida de rigidéz dieléctrica => aumenta los riesgos posteriores al manipularlo; método con Solutronic (buscapolo por inducción) => muy efectivo; método de compresión manual => sugerido con prueba de bajo voltaje y corriente: tenés que tensar el cable entre dos puntos y haciéndole circular baja corriente (seriando un testigo visual ó sonoro), comprimís longitudinalmente por tramos hasta lograr ver/oír algo en el testigo.
> 
> Saludos





están buenos a modo de aprendizaje, pero de ninguna manera se pueden tener cables empalmados al voleo(los empalmes producen resistencia...........) y menos si es dentro de cañería.
Los único empalmes que son pasables son los que obligatoriamente van de las cajas(porque no hay de otra cuando tiene más de una derivación)

Si no está funcionando como debe directamente se cambia el/ tramo de cable(muchos de los incendios se producen por culpa de los cables y sus empalmes)

Feliz aguadomingo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 5, 2014)

??????
Nadie dijo que fueran cables en una cañeria, que no vas a poder reparar sin extraerlo por completo. 
La propuesta es para cables BIPOLARES que NO se ponen dentro de los caños.

Y con tu idea de los empalmes no podria existir la electricidad...


----------



## El Pelado (Oct 5, 2014)

Yo creí que se entendía que era solo para cables bipolares, tpr, (tipo taller) etc, aunque vaaaarias veces me he encontrado con empalmes dentro de caños...así que está bien aclararlo por las dudas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 5, 2014)

El "problema" de los emplames dentro de los caños tiene mas que ver con la aislación que con la resistencia... asumiendo que quien hizo el empalme no es un incompetente. De todas formas, hay que ser rata para mandar el empalme dentro del caño y que genere problemas para pasar mas de un cable por el mismo hueco....


----------



## julian403 (Dic 28, 2016)

Ante la reparación que se debe realizar en los cables STP que conectan semáforos debido a roturas por obras que se realizan cerca de los cables subterraneos, necesito realizar un sistema que detecte a que distancia se ha producido la falla para poder realizar la escabación y empalmar nuevamente en dicho sector, sin necesidad de sacar el cable completamente, ya que muchos tienen longitudes hasta 1000[m] o 2000[m]. 

He pensado hacer un detector por reflectometría debido a que el método de la capacitancia está el inconveniente de que es necesario medir la distancia del cable, y es complicado medir un cable que tiene varias cuadras de extensión. Es decir considerando que un cable cortado presenta una impedancia de carga que tiende a infinito, existe un desacoplo total y una onda reflejada. El problema que es posible utilizar un ADC a 1MSPS para una longitud mayor a 500[m], con el inconveniente que hay que conocer la velocidad de la onda y esta es proporcional a 

v = 1 / √(LC) 

Y los cables utilizado varían en marca y por lo tanto en dieléctrico, supongo que no sería muy preciso.

Por lo cual sería necesario, antes de medir el tiempo de retardo de la señal reflejada, la inductancia y capacitancia del cable. 

¿Conocen algún otro método? ¿existe algún estandar a considerar respecto a la velocidad de la onda en un cable categoría 5 (obiamente en la práctica habrá un pequeño error)? 

Por cierto la idea es utilizar un pulso cuyo ancho de pulso es mayor al tiempo de retorno y por lo tanto se producirá una suma de señales en la carga del sensor, Y nuevamente realizar un pulso corto y luego comparar los resultados para obtener un comparación. Pero si no conozco la velocidad de propagación es muy inexacto.


----------

